
MIT Moral Machine – Decide How an Autonomous Vehicle Should Behave - bkohlmann
http://moralmachine.mit.edu
======
dopu
Moving through the activity made me feel very uncomfortable, to the point that
I simply stopped and closed the tab. I wonder -- supposing others might have
had this same experience -- how this might affect the data.

------
stokedmartin
There should have been a third option of flipping a coin in case the reader is
not sure of which of the two option to choose from.

